# Torano Cigar Event!



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

A great picture of me lighting up a Torano Exodus 1959 (50 Year)


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Great cigar.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Anymore pictures from the event


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I didn't really take any... If / When they get put up on Don Yeyo's website I'll be sure to post them.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok sweet


----------



## zrhoad66 (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice burn


----------



## nova69400 (Mar 3, 2011)

I really wanted to go to this, but the wife comes first. She was not having me drive to Detroit on Sat. lol... Looks Like fun and hopefully I can make the next one.


----------

